# Utility Trailer Recommendations



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Wasn't sure if this should go in Equipment/Tools but figured this might be a good home for it. OP feel free to move if necessary.

I just got finished up installing a hitch on my Telluride and by nature the next step is to buy a Utility Trailer.

Here is a rundown of what I envision myself using it for:
Picking up/dropping off the GM1600 for any servicing
Picking up sand/mulch/toposil/any other aggregate material for projects
Random furniture moving for friends/families (I'm sure these requests will trickle in once they find out I have a trailer)

I'm probably forgetting stuff but at the moment I don't have a lawn tractor and I don't think I'll ever need one on my property.

Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

It's all in how much overkill is enough.

Things I like to see in a utility trailer:

Wood floors. Metal mesh doesn't last, tears bags, slippery, etc.

A-Frame tongue: Straight tube tongues bend. Not anywhere near as strong as an a-frame.

Tube or Pipe top rails. Not an absolute must, but in addition to the aesthetics, it makes the trailer much stronger. Tube structure in the rear gate/ramp is a good upgrade too. Angle WILL bend.

Brake flanges on the axles. Most small single-axle trailers do not come equipped with brakes. That's ok, if you never load the trailer beyond the payload capacity of the tow vehicle. But even moderately loaded, brakes combined with a good controller, dramatically improve handling and stopping distance. Even if you don't plan to install brakes - just having the flanges available is a good idea as that's difficult to rectify later on.

Flush-Mount LED lights. Having the basic lights hanging off the side of the trailer works ok, but every trailer I've seen with them that's more than a year old has them cracked, broken, missing, etc. LEDs for visibility. Never rely on the lights of the tow vehicle. If you have someone following, you don't want their attention on your tailgate if there's a trailer in-between.

Cheap - stay away

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/carry-on-trailer-5-ft-x-8-ft-open-wood-floor-utility-trailer

Mid-Range - Something like this is OK.

https://www.trailerconnectionllc.com/better-built-5-x-8-utility-trailer-G4Ag%7CB9f.html

Built to last - This is a brand I have experience with and is a good example of a premium option.

https://www.trailerconnectionllc.com/sure-trac-5-x-8-tube-top-utility-trailer-qhKg%7CB9f.html


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I usually rent a uhaul trailer. For the day is like $35


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Might be a good idea to tell us what your budget is. That will determine a lot. I would at the bare minimum get a 5x10


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

As always - @MasterMech comes through with an informative detailed response, thank you sir!

@ABC123 - this idea didn't even cross my mind but it's definitely a viable approach to keeping the misses happy from a budget perspetive.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Keep your eye out for a used one. I bought a 7x18 landscape trailer years ago from a guy who knows a guy etc. It's a Haulmark and has all the features (except flush mounted lights)that MasterMech mentioned. I refurbished it two years ago when COVID hit with new paint, tires & wheels, flooring, bearings etc. I had the mesh replaced on the gate and reinforced the gate with angle iron to help support the weight of my tractor & ballast box when loading & unloading. I use a trailer brake controller which is invaluable especially going down hill. It's not the prettiest trailer out there but it's solid and allows me to haul just about anything.
If you go the landscape trailer route plan on making some short walls for the sides and front. It will keep any loose material from falling out while your traveling down the road.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have had a 4x8 Harbor Freight trailer with 8" wheels for about 20 years. I used the stake sides to put up solid plywood walls for hauling bulk materials. It will only haul about 1 to 1.25 yards of double/triple ground mulch before being over capacity and I only need to haul <1 mile to get back home.

It easily picks up rental equipment like dethatchers and aerators, quads and such. I can't speak to the quality of the current trailers at HF but mine has been great. I did change the bearings out for Timken races early on which I think is essential on cheap trailers. I would do this during assembly if I were to buy one today.

I register it in Maine (www.mainetags.com) for 5 years for $108 just for ease of use since NJMVC is such a pain. You don't need to live or have an address there to register a trailer.

If you were closer you could just borrow mine.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I have a Diamond C equipment trailer that is good for it's purpose. I liked the way my friend B Wise and Aluma pulled better but they didn't have the GVR I needed. Brakes are nice if you can get them. Indoor storage during mouse season is a serious bonus if you haven't thought of that.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I looked into this and unless you are using this at least once a month, probably more I dont see it being a good investment (space, money, maintainence). That size cant carry bulk material too much as mentioned before. I would rent a trailer from uhaul tbh. You have great recs already.


----------

